# Huh????



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

In in the process of converting Chulita over from Purina Puppy Chow to Innova. I just put in a little bit in her bowl with the Purina Puppy Chow and I think she inhaled it.







I never seen her once clean out her bowl. Anyway on the bag it says

Current Weight 1-2 Pounds (she is 3.7 pounds) and 3-4 Months old 0.4 cups a day. NOW WHAT THE HECK IS THAT???? Is that less than 1 cup for a full day???? Right now she has food in her bowl all day..this is what the vet told me to do. Can anyone help me with the measuring?? and is less than 1 cup of food o.k. for a FULL DAY.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Before I switched to feeding Teddy naturally, I always left food down for him. He ate when he was hungary which worked for us. He did not over eat and sometimes I still had to entice him to start. I would not feel comfortable feeding what seems to be 1/4 cup a day and that is it. Just does not seem right to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, .4 is not quite a half a cup. (.5 would be 1/2 cup.) That's what I give my guys... 1/2 cup per day spread out over the entire day (they are 9 pounds and 7 pounds). I give Kallie a totally full 1/2 cup and I give Catcher a loose 1/2 cup. I use Newman's Own and that's the amount their vet said to give when I emailed him about it.

The premium food is much more concentrated because it does not have a lot of fillers in it so you feed less than you may be used to with the other food. So, while it may seem more expensive, because you feed less, it really isn't all that much more expensive after all! Innova is an excellent food.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Yes, .4 is not quite a half a cup. (.5 would be 1/2 cup.) That's what I give my guys... 1/2 cup per day spread out over the entire day (they are 9 pounds and 7 pounds). I give Kallie a totally full 1/2 cup and I give Catcher a loose 1/2 cup. I use Newman's Own and that's the amount their vet said to give when I emailed him about it.
> 
> The premium food is much more concentrated because it does not have a lot of fillers in it so you feed less than you may be used to with the other food. So, while it may seem more expensive, because you feed less, it really isn't all that much more expensive after all! Innova is an excellent food.[/B]




Wow that's crazy!!! I feel so bad to give her just a 1/2 cup for an entire day. BUT as you said The premium food is much more concentrated because it does not have a lot of fillers in it so you feed less than you may be used to with the other food. Then I guess you are right and I don't want to have a weight issue with Chulita so early in life. 

Right now for at least a full week I will be mixing both do you think 1 cup of both foods combined for the full day too much? I guess once she us completely on Innova I will try this 1/2 cup a day deal. LOL 

Kallie and Catcher on puppy food??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, K & C are on adult food (3-1/2 years old and 1-1/2 years old). For combining I would mix 1/2 serving (1/4 cup Innova) and 1/2 serving of what you had been feeding. And then every day add a little more of the Innova and less of the other. You may even want to start out with more of the old food ... something like 3/4 old and 1/4 serving of the new and then gradually add in more until at the end of 2 weeks she is eating all Innova.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Before I switched to feeding Teddy naturally, I always left food down for him. He ate when he was hungary which worked for us. He did not over eat and sometimes I still had to entice him to start. I would not feel comfortable feeding what seems to be 1/4 cup a day and that is it. Just does not seem right to me.[/B]



I know what you mean. Right now she has food all day and eats when she wants. We take her food away from her by 8:00pm


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124202
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's better than you!!! Thanks YET AGAIN for your help/advice


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I must say...that Chulita REALLY SEEMS to like her new puppy food. WOW!!! I have NEVER seen her actually stand there and just eat. She always seems to grab a few "kibbles" of food and eats them away from her bowl and then will go off to play and she does this through out the day....grabs a little and keeps going. WELL THIS MORNING she stood right at her bowl and did not move and was just chopping away...and here I was worried about her not liking her new food.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico gets 2 1/2 oz of home-cooked plus about 1/4 cup of kibble. I feed him twice a day, as recommended for the dog with liver problems. I leave the kibble out all day and he nibbles on it, finishing off the day at 9 pm with the kibble, which is good for his teeth. He also gets pupcorn treats and occasional bites of veg or chicken from our plates.

He is 4 1/2 years old and his weight holds pretty steady at around 4 1/2 pounds.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Pico gets 2 1/2 oz of home-cooked plus about 1/4 cup of kibble. I feed him twice a day, as recommended for the dog with liver problems. I leave the kibble out all day and he nibbles on it, finishing off the day at 9 pm with the kibble, which is good for his teeth. He also gets pupcorn treats and occasional bites of veg or chicken from our plates.
> 
> He is 4 1/2 years old and his weight holds pretty steady at around 4 1/2 pounds.[/B]



I am so curious as to what weight Chulita will be when she is done growing. I e-mailed the breeder asking her at what age was her mother and father at full grown. But of course she has not written back. She is HORRIBLE communitcating...via phone calls and e-mails. I almost didn't get Chulita because of this. (Uggggh..that's another story about the breeder) Anyway...all I can remember was that breeder told me she expected her to be 4 pounds fully grown...and at 3 pounds 7 onces at 4 months I don't see that happening. 

When did he reach/stay at his current weight??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

An easy way to measure out the food would be to buy some inexpensive measuring cups. I think our Wal-Mart has some cheap sets for under a $1. I use some measuring cups to measure out 0.5 cup twice a day to Toby. You may want to measure out 0.5 cup and then just pick out a few pieces to bring it down to the 0.4 cup.

Are you free feeding or feeding at scheduled times? I know that since I have been doing scheduled feedings, it has made pottying much easier to calculate.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> An easy way to measure out the food would be to buy some inexpensive measuring cups. I think our Wal-Mart has some cheap sets for under a $1. I use some measuring cups to measure out 0.5 cup twice a day to Toby. You may want to measure out 0.5 cup and then just pick out a few pieces to bring it down to the 0.4 cup.
> 
> Are you free feeding or feeding at scheduled times? I know that since I have been doing scheduled feedings, it has made pottying much easier to calculate.[/B]


0.4 cups comes out to 6.4 tablespoons. At Target I got these little cups that are marked in tablespoons. They only hold a total of 1/4 cup so they work out great when measuring out each serving. I think I got a packet with 3 of them for $9 something.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> An easy way to measure out the food would be to buy some inexpensive measuring cups. I think our Wal-Mart has some cheap sets for under a $1. I use some measuring cups to measure out 0.5 cup twice a day to Toby. You may want to measure out 0.5 cup and then just pick out a few pieces to bring it down to the 0.4 cup.
> 
> Are you free feeding or feeding at scheduled times? I know that since I have been doing scheduled feedings, it has made pottying much easier to calculate.[/B]



O.K. right now...since she is on a combination of Purina Puppy Chow and Innova (until she is completely on Innova) I give her a mix of the both in the mornings...she is so hyper first thing in the morning and too busy running around like a lunatic...LOL that she never just stands there and eats...she grabs a few in her mouth and walks away. There is also not alot of time in the mornings for us to wait for her to eat. So she eats what she can in between running around and acting crazy...LOL and then whatever is left in the bowl goes with her in her Play Pen with her for the rest of day. Yesterday when my daughter got home from school she said ALL the food was gone...which has NEVER happened. So she REALLY MUST BE liking the Innova a WHOLE LOT. I told my daughter that when I got home from work I would fill her bowl up again with the combination of food...that was around 6:30. When I did this she didn't eat it all. She has always been free feed...but I think I will keep it to what we did yesterday. Twice a day....ESPECIALLY once she is on Innova completely because of it being a Premium dog food I should give her WAY less than what she was getting with the Purina.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124567
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT THANKS...because in all honestly I dont' know what the heck this .4, .5 cups mean. MATH...AND SPELLING ARE NOT MY DEAL.







So I will go to Target and pick up those. There is on that I pass on my way home. 

Boy does the spending EVER STOP WITH THIS DOG.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124774
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that google is great for figuring out things like this. I just did a search for "0.4 cups to tablespoons" and it told me that "0.4 US cups = 6.4 US tablespoons"


----------

